
Leon Fleisher, spellbinding pianist with one hand or two, dies at 92 - dsubburam
https://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/music/sc-ent-leon-fleisher-dead-nyt-20200803-bltxva6xrramjg6ldkqe262b4e-story.html
======
7ArcticSealz
I saw a documentary about his neurological condition, focal dystonia <sp?>
which impacted his concert pianist career early on. He had consulted with a
woman named Dorothy Taubman who had created a system to address things like
RSI in pianists and later to computer keyboard typing

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Taubman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Taubman)

